#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  الف مبرووووك للمنتخب المصري...

## error404why

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مبروووووووووووووووووك لكل المصريين

وان شاء الله ناخدها يارب

احتفلوا...................

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*طبعاً الف ميت مليون مبروك لمصر

لفوز المنتخب المصري لكرة اليد

في الدور قبل النهائي على المنتخب الجزائري

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك لكل المصريين

ومن نجاح لنجاح ومن فرحه لفرحه

 بحبك يامصـــــــــــــــــــــــر*

----------

